# Long range shoot 2-26-17



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

For the past few weeks myself and several others have been shooting at the Brazos River Sportsmens Club in Fulshear, Texas. The facility goes to 950 yards and they allow you to hang your own steel, shoot milk jugs ect ect. At 20 bucks for the day it's reasonably priced. I'm in no way affiliated with the business btw, I actually found the place because I was tired of shooting at ASC or driving to our property. They have a bench at 200 and 300 but after that it's prone and a shooting mat, but I don't think moving a bench would be an issue. I'll be shooting on the 26th from 0800 to 1400ish. Another guy I shoot with made a Facebook page "Fort Bend precision shooters club" and we've been lining up shoots on there. If anyone would like to join feel free to come out, I don't mind shooting my steel as long as it's 338LM or smaller.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

Is this the one on the Brazos River closer to Simonton. They also do Skeet Shoots out there?


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Yep same facility. They're revamping the pistol bays and about to start running two and three gun matches again. On the north fence line the owner got us a solid berm for long range shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice. What kind of spotting scope are you using?

I wouldn't shoot with my truck parked like that, maybe you weren't. Not trying to be range boss, my "what if" wheels are always turning.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm using a Vortex spotting scope, it's worked really well so far and has been great recording trace with the phoneskope. 
Nah the truck survived, needed a little wind block that particular day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm with you on the what if wheels, not shooting straight inline with the truck and I'm fairly confident my 25 power nightforce would let me know I'm about to put down my ram lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds like fun man. Is this a 50 bmg freindly range? Wish i had know sooner i would go. I dont have any of my 1,000+ yard loads made for my 308. I usally go to ASC also so i keep it mild at 43 grains of varget. I found a load when i tried the bayou rifle 1k range and they wanted it to be still super at 1k so i have a hot rod load.  Just none made.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

They're cool with 50s but not on my 3/4" ar500!!! Lol. Yep I use to shoot Bayou back in the day but they're weird about suppressor and other NFA toys, this place is pretty wide open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

If your running a 308 that can stabilize the 175gr Sierra tipped matchking 41gr of 4064 is good to 1k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

NFAJohn said:


> If your running a 308 that can stabilize the 175gr Sierra tipped matchking 41gr of 4064 is good to 1k
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont have any of that on hand. Ya have any data for it? I switched to the 178 amaxs years ago and havent looked back. In my 5r it seemed to buck the wind better at 600. Have had many folks tell me to ditch them for the 155 palmas. Just never had tried them yet. If i ever get a 6.5 GM i may mess with a new load for that one. My LR 308 likes the 175 smk better but its just not enough of a difference to buy another bullet in bulk for it.

You plan on going again in the near future?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

NFAJohn said:


> They're cool with 50s but not on my 3/4" ar500!!! Lol. Yep I use to shoot Bayou back in the day but they're weird about suppressor and other NFA toys, this place is pretty wide open.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I complety understand , i just cracked one of my letting my nephew shoot his new 82a1 at my 3/8 @ 100. :0

Id bring my steel and stands


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I never chronoed that load but seated to mag length it shot .4 in my 5R. This article was the one at the time I used as a guide for loading them http://rifleshooter.com/2015/06/sie...lopment-and-review-308-winchester-and-varget/

I will say I've become a hornady eldx fan. I'm getting 3k with the 200gr in my 300wm and shooting .2s. One of the other shooters is running a 6.5CM with the 143eldx and getting great results as well.

Yep I shoot every weekend, that's why we started the Facebook page. Get everyone who's interested out and shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

My 1k yard load at Bayou is a 175 SMK/ LC LR brass/43gr RE-15 at 2690fps. It did ok, but I suspect it was going trans-sonic at 1k. I might join yall out there on the 26th.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I punched up your data real quick using .496 as the bc and got 









Looks dead on for transonic at 1k

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, I had my buddy shoot a few rounds while I worked the target in the pits. You can hear the bullets as they fly overhead. Mine were a dull pop instead of a sharp crack of one that's supersonic. 

Thats one of the downsides of shooting 1k at Bayou. You have to have someone pull your target for you or you're driving down range every few shots to pull your target. No steel allowed which sucks.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

muney pit said:


> I complety understand , i just cracked one of my letting my nephew shoot his new 82a1 at my 3/8 @ 100. :0
> 
> Id bring my steel and stands


Lol man you have more steel than the range does. I do have this life size ar 500 doe I'm going to drag out one weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

andre3k said:


> Yeah, I had my buddy shoot a few rounds while I worked the target in the pits. You can hear the bullets as they fly overhead. Mine were a dull pop instead of a sharp crack of one that's supersonic.
> 
> Thats one of the downsides of shooting 1k at Bayou. You have to have someone pull your target for you or you're driving down range every few shots to pull your target. No steel allowed which sucks.


Yep the steel issue was another reason I didn't renew my membership years ago. One of the other shooters has "target vision" a down range live feed camera that's pretty neat. I'm personally sold on my spotting scope with the iPhone adaptor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

This is one of the guys running his 6.5cm at 950 and recorded with the phoneskope

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

NFAJohn said:


> Lol man you have more steel than the range does. I do have this life size ar 500 doe I'm going to drag out one weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, and thats only a 1/4 of a full sheet. I bought a 3/8"x4'x8' sheet of ar500 years ago from our steel supplier. It was right at $1,000 for it. I cut off a 1/4 of it and sold the rest for almost that amount on another site. Basical got mine for free. I cut it all out with a plasma cutter and its held up real nice till that little mishap a few weeks ago. LoL.

I made a plate rack useing mild steel. Its good for pistol and 22lr. Made some other small stuff as well. I like to tinker.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I just sent a join request for the FB group


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

andre3k said:


> I just sent a join request for the FB group


Got it approved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

muney pit said:


> Yea, and thats only a 1/4 of a full sheet. I bought a 3/8"x4'x8' sheet of ar500 years ago from our steel supplier. It was right at $1,000 for it. I cut off a 1/4 of it and sold the rest for almost that amount on another site. Basical got mine for free. I cut it all out with a plasma cutter and its held up real nice till that little mishap a few weeks ago. LoL.
> 
> I made a plate rack useing mild steel. Its good for pistol and 22lr. Made some other small stuff as well. I like to tinker.


That's awesome. I have access to cheap plate as well through work, I'm impressed it's held up so well after being hit with plasma. I was always under the impression it would make it brittle because of the heat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent a request for the fb page also


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

NFAJohn said:


> That's awesome. I have access to cheap plate as well through work, I'm impressed it's held up so well after being hit with plasma. I was always under the impression it would make it brittle because of the heat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the very edge. It chips when struck. A water jet is best but i dont have one.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

muney pit said:


> Just the very edge. It chips when struck. A water jet is best but i dont have one.


Got ya added. Yaaaa those water jets are pricy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

Got added to your Facebook page. Would really like to come shoot. Would sure beat the 5 hour drive to south Texas. Just built a 6-47 lapua that I'm working up loads for.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Ya man come on with it, someone in the group is shooting every Sunday just about. I've made the last 6 Sundays. I'm dying to see a 6x47 in action should be a laser beam. I actually just picked up a kestrel 5700 elite with link so I'll be dying to go this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

that kestrel should be sweet. I use an older 4500 with horus and it's worked pretty well with all my rifles. I haven't cronographed the 6-47 yet, I'm working a load with varget and 105 berger hybrids.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Out of curiosity what are you projecting barrel life to be with that 6x47? I've been toying with the idea of building something in 6.5 or 6 to use as a trainer for my 300wm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Sent a request on fb. What is the fee to go out there and shoot? I am about to start a 6.5-284 build that I would like to shoot at those ranges. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm hoping 2500 pluss rounds on the 6-47. I could also set the barrel back. I really think barrel life has a lot to do with how the gun is used, I shot one of the 600 yard shoots at bayou and 20 rounds through a 6.5-284 in a short time really gets it hot. I usually try to keep from heating up barrels too much on my bigger guns. I am going to put a 6.5-47 together soon. I've got the reamer and a couple 6.5 barrels, just wanted to get the 6-47 lined out first.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

capt.dru said:


> Sent a request on fb. What is the fee to go out there and shoot? I am about to start a 6.5-284 build that I would like to shoot at those ranges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


20 dollars for the whole day, They have some steel on the long range line, but it's mostly shot up. I donated a 24" ar400 round I had laying around. Looks like the other admin got you added. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Rmm said:


> I'm hoping 2500 pluss rounds on the 6-47. I could also set the barrel back. I really think barrel life has a lot to do with how the gun is used, I shot one of the 600 yard shoots at bayou and 20 rounds through a 6.5-284 in a short time really gets it hot. I usually try to keep from heating up barrels too much on my bigger guns. I am going to put a 6.5-47 together soon. I've got the reamer and a couple 6.5 barrels, just wanted to get the 6-47 lined out first.


I'm with you in its how you run them. I'm running my 300wm pretty easy and it's acting nice so far. I'm 502 rounds into the barrel shooting 200gr eldx at 3k fps and it's still shooting .2, same as when I broke it in. I'll run three rounds and let it cool, especially with the can on it. I'm hoping for 1800ish rounds and when it goes to .5 I'll just put a new barrel on.

That 6x47 should be an interesting project. I've actually been considering buying a Remington sps varmint 243, setting it back one inch and rechambering it to 6CM, could be a fun sub one thousand dollar project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

sounds fun and its not too far away. may have to come play some day. I already joined the group so I can keep up to date.


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

That's what I'm trying to do, build some fun guns to shoot alot of rounds long range. I have a couple of 338 norma mags and a heavy 6.5-284 that are good for a long way and my main hunting rifle is a 7-300 weatherby, but you can't really sit down and shoot 50-100 rounds through them. I'm hoping 6 and 6.5 -47 will be good practice guns.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Leigh John is one of the good people around. It seems when I shoot out at his place, I spend more time BSing with him than I do shootin! LOL. I'm thinking I may just have to hit his range this Saturday if the wind is too much for fly fishing.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

This place sounds like something i've been looking for.ASC is kind of a joke these days.


----------

